# [Heisec] iPad 2: Magnet schlägt Codesperre



## Newsfeed (20 Oktober 2011)

Der gezielte Einsatz des Smart-Covers kann die iPad-Codesperre überlisten und den Zugriff auf bestimmte Nutzerdaten ermöglichen. Eine Einstellungsänderung sorgt für Abhilfe bis Apple die Schwachstelle beseitigt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

